# DIY Steady Rest



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Here's a good step by step steady-rest project for the lathe. This is a 'must' have add-on when you start turning those deep projects without the tailstock. The size can be adjusted according to your machine. gb

http://www.woodcentral.com/articles/turning/articles_128.shtml


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I bet even I could make one of those


----------

